# Lan Adapter wird von heute auf morgen nicht mehr erkannt.



## gothicer2005 (12. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

Ich besitze ein ASRock H61M/U3S3 mit integrierten LAN-Adapter. Seit 2 Tagen ca. wird dieser jedoch scheinbar in keinster weise mehr erkannt und somit ist für mich Internet am Rechner leider auch gestorben. Die experten Problemhilfe von Windows 8.1 meinte, ich solle den Lan Adapter aktivieren, jedoch wird bei mir unter Netzwerk und Freigabecenter -> Adaptereinstellungen ändern, nur mein Cisco Systems VPN Adapter angezeigt. Im Geräte Manager wird auch nur dieser unter Netzwerkadapter angezeigt. Ich also ASRock H61M/U3S3 gegooglet und auf der Seite von ASRock den Realtek Lan Driver (Ethernet Controller Driver) für dieses Mainboard gefunden, gedownloadet und versucht zu installieren. Die Installation Bricht jedoch mit der Meldung: " The Realtek Network Controller was not found. If Deep Sleep Mode is enabled Please Plug the Cable." ab. Ich also den Rechner über einen ganzen Tag vom Strom genommen und auch mehrfach den Start-Knopf zum entladen gedrückt (angeblich solls das bringen nach gewissen Foren) jedoch natürlich ohne Erfolg. Übrigens leuchtet auch die grün LED Lampe am LAN-Anschluss nicht mehr. So im Geräte Manager wurde jedoch, wenn man ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen lies, der Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet controller (NDIS 6.30) angezeigt (Treiber Version 2.1.0.16). Dieser war jedoch grau unterlegt und ich meine unter Eigenschaften wurde auch angezeigt, dass dieses Hardwaregerät zurzeit nicht an den Computer angeschlossen ist (Code 45). Trotzdem konnte man ihn deaktivieren und aktivieren. Naja ich habe dann mal die neue Version 2.1.0.21 runtergeladen und erst mal drüber installiert, jedoch ohne Änderung der Umstände und im Geräte Manager wurde weiterhin die alter Version angezeigt. Also habe ich diese deinstalliert und beim Versuch die neue zu installieren bekomme ich sofort die Meldung: "Installer cant find Qualcomm Atheros AR81Family ethernet controller on your System." Im BIOS wird mir übrigens unter Advanced\South Bridge Configuration bei Onboard LAN "Enabled" angezeigt. Eine Systemwiederherstellung war ebenfalls erfolglos. Mit dem Router ist alles in Ordnung, hab WLAN und ich hab auch schon das gleiche LAN-Kabel an meinen Laptop angeschlossen und hatte Internet ohne Probleme. Vllt. noch interessant: Im Geräte Manager wird mir unter anderen Geräten ein Unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt mit dem Wert (Unter Eigenschaften\Details) ACPI\PNP0510\2. Kann aber nicht sagen ob das nicht schon vorher da war und weiß auch mit diesem Code nichts anzufangen. Also ich bin total am Ende mit meinen Latein und könnte wirklich hilfe gebrauchen, da der Rechner ohne Internet zum größten teil nutzlos für mich ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## slaper688 (12. Juni 2014)

Würde mal lan Treiber deinstallieren im Bios deaktivieren und dann den von Asrock runterladen oder den von cd nehmen (vorher Bios wieder Aktivieren )


----------



## gothicer2005 (12. Juni 2014)

Gerade fällt mir auf, dass im Verlgleich zu Windows 8.1 bei ASRock für mein Mainboard für nur Windows 8 und auch 7 der folgende Treiber angeboten wird: Atheros Lan driver ver:2.0.15.16... bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, welcher wirklich der richtige für mich ist. Für 8.1 soll es ja plötzlich der Realtek Lan Driver sein. Was meint ihr dazu? In den Bedingungsanleitung zum Board wird auch der Atheros AR8151 angegeben.


----------



## gothicer2005 (12. Juni 2014)

slaper688 schrieb:


> Würde mal lan Treiber deinstallieren im Bios deaktivieren und dann den von Asrock runterladen oder den von cd nehmen (vorher Bios wieder Aktivieren )


 
Hab ich versuch, jedoch wie gesagt... ich kann beide Treiber nicht installieren. Also hat leider nichts gebracht


----------



## slaper688 (12. Juni 2014)

würde dann mal nee System Wiederherstellung versuchen


----------



## gothicer2005 (12. Juni 2014)

gothicer2005 schrieb:


> Eine Systemwiederherstellung war ebenfalls erfolglos.


 
Naja hab ich halt auch schon probiert


----------



## gothicer2005 (12. Juni 2014)

So hab mal ein BIOS Update von 1.1 auf 2.4 gemacht, hat jedoch nichts gebracht.


----------



## uka (12. Juni 2014)

Dein LAN Port wird einfach schrott sein (sowas passiert von jetzt auf gleich). Musst wohl in den Apfel beißen und nen neues Mainboard oder ne Steckkarte / W-Lan Stick etc. besorgen. Bzw. wenn Garantie ist: Board einschicken.


----------



## gothicer2005 (13. Juni 2014)

Mir wurde von einem Freund empfohlen mal ein BIOS reset zu machen, denn  die Treiber scheinen ja gar nicht das Problem zu sein, sondern das  Windows gar nicht weiß, dass es so einen Adapter noch gibt. Kann mir  jemand von euch sagen was da die Folgen von seien könnten und wie ich  sowas durchführe ohne mein BIOS zu löschen? Das liest man nämlich  relativ oft in anderen Foren.
 Weiter wollte ich demnächst sowieso mein System neu aufsetzen, da ich  eine SSD geschenkt bekommen habe und da natürlich Windows etc. drauf  soll. Jedoch habe ich die ganz starke Befürchtung, dass ich dann mit  einem Rechner ohne jegliche Programme und Dateien da sitze und kein  Internet habe um mir Treiber etc. runterzuladen. Oder könnte eine  Windows Neuinstallation wirklich das Problem beheben


----------



## gothicer2005 (20. Juni 2014)

So hatte letzte Zeit viel zu tun, aber hier mal wieder ein Update: Hab  einen alten PC meiner Mutter ausgeschlachtet und die dort vorhandene  Festplatte mit Windows 7 bei mir eingebaut. Wenn ich dieses  Betriebssystem nun boote und versuche hier den LAN-Treiber zu  installieren, kommt ebenfalls die Meldung, dass kein Lan-Adapter erkannt  werden kann. Ich glaube damit kann ich mir auch sparen Windows komplett  neu zu installieren. Wird meiner Meinung nach nicht viel bringen. Also  werde ich mir wohl ein neues Mainboard kaufen müssen.


----------



## gothicer2005 (20. Juni 2014)

Achso, habe gerade mal nachgeguckt, eine LAN-Karte kommt aus  Platzgründen leider nicht in Frage. Kann mir jemand ein Mainboard  empfehlen? Das ist meine PC im Moment:
*8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
**ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
**ASUS Xonar DS 7.1, PCI 
* *be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W * *Cooler Master Hyper TX3, alle Sockel
**Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 
* *Intel Core i5-2500 Box, LGA1155*
*Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SSD
**Samsung SH-B123L Retail * *
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1,5TB, SATA II (HD155UI)
**Thermaltake Overseer RX-I, ohne Netzteil *

Die frage ist, soll ich nun noch Geld investieren in ein gutes Mainboard  oder kann ich da auch billig davon kommen, ohne Leistung etc zu  verlieren. Oder vllt. direkt ein neueres Mainboard mit neuem Sockel und  neuer CPU kaufen? Wo länge ich hier preislich? Was könnt ihr mir  empfehlen?


----------



## uka (24. Juni 2014)

Tja entweder neues Mainboard für bestehende Hardware, aber Wahrscheinlich macht es mehr sinn dann gleich nen neuen Prozessor zu verbauen.

Alternativ: http://www.amazon.de/Cable-Matters-...=1403634572&sr=8-5&keywords=usb+netzwerkkarte


----------

